# uhrát



## erico

Ahoj !
I could not find the meaning of "uhrat". Would you tell me about the meaning of it ? This is Football article again.

Italové jsou velice silní a myslím, že postoupí. Stačí jim nerozhodný výsledek a ten asi *uhrají.*

Italian are very strong and I think that they will go foward. The indecisive result has enough to them and it *may win (may go through) - 
 This is just my guess  -*


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

"Uhrát" basically means "to achieve by playing". Here the Italians need at least a draw and it's likely they'll achieve it. They may win or draw but it's unlikely they'll lose.


----------



## Jana337

Hard to translate. 

"Uhrát" means "to play (just) well enough to reach something". 
Here: Uhrát remízu / nerozhodný výsledek - to play a tie and succeed.

_The Italian team is very strong and I think it will qualify (for the next round). All they need is a draw and they will probably pull it off._


----------



## erico

moc moc dekuji vam. winpoj a jana337 !
nerozhodný výsledek = tie. oh... I missed it.  
And uhrat have a little deep meaning ... it is different from hrat.
I learnt again.
Dekuji !


----------

